# Fast food and their false advertisement!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This is something we've all known, but someone decided to compile for our viewing pleasure! Enjoy!

http://www.idigbig.com/cc-common/gallery/display.html?album_id=58030


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Ugh! And people wonder why I so rarely eat that stuff.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

That's pretty gross.....but I still like the 1/2 lb bean and cheese burrito especial at Taco Smell.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

you should do that with beer and cigarette commercials too.:ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

in some sense it's almost comforting - if it looked exactly like the picture, you would know that a human didn't even have to put the pieces together...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> in some sense it's almost comforting - if it looked exactly like the picture, you would know that a human didn't even have to put the pieces together...


Not to mention the photography, lighting, etc.

Now this kind of thing is much scarier if you ask me.

The Power Of Makeup


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Corona Gigante said:


> The Power Of Makeup


i call BS on the power of makeup:

i remember seeing one of those ladies on an extreme surgery show...so i't not just the power of makeup, it's the power of plastic surgery, weight loss, AND makeup...


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm shocked that there is a page actually dedicated to this. Fastfood is disgusting anyway.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Yummy!


----------

